# Good news



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Home Depot brand csst is now making the underground gas pipe.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Boom?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Thats wonderful...

.someone is gonna run that stuff out to a fireplace
and blow up the back yard when it pulls apart or they dont put it deep 
enough in the ground and a squirrel chews through it...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank got the box stores are not allowed to sell this crap in my state.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe if some California hack installs that in the governor's mansion and something bad happens, then the lawmakers may wake up from their collective coma. But then again, it is California after all.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Maybe if some California hack installs that in the governor's mansion and something bad happens, then the lawmakers may wake up from their collective coma. But then again, it is California after all.




This gas pipe is known to cause cancer in the state of California 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

The Redublicans in Michigan are making it legal for any non licensed person to install water heaters. I am sure they will have no problems with homeowner underground gas installs


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

CT-18 said:


> The Redublicans in Michigan are making it legal for any non licensed person to install water heaters. I am sure they will have no problems with homeowner underground gas installs


I have no issue about a home owner performing their own work with or without inspections or fixture replacement. Although they may blow themselves up.

If your not a home owner doing your own work then heck no. Maybe after a few explosions or CO poisoning they will stop.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

I have issue with anything that involves a potable water source that is serving more than just that homeowners dwelling.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

CT-18 said:


> I have issue with anything that involves a potable water source that is serving more than just that homeowners dwelling.


Kind of agree, but that's the way our code here in Illinois. That said more and more communities are putting checks in the meter pit, so they can just poison themselves. Still a lot of areas that has not gotten to.


----------

